# Blast/cruise cycle examples



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi to everyone, Iam new to this board, So i would like to introduce myself a little bit, Iam 23 years old guy from czech republic,198cm,98kg about 10%bodyfat i suppose, I started lifting since i was 15, on AS since 18, I have few cycles under my belt. Test E+dbol, Sust, tren E, methyldrost. halotestin , Tren ace prop winny. But i like whole idea of Blast and cruise but Iam not realy sure about dosage, how high dosage i can run etc. my highest dosage was 750mg/sust wk 600mg tren. Iam just asking for few examples of blast cycle for newbie.

I was thinking about some1 like this:

week 1-3 Test E 250mg/ed

week 1-3 Deca 200Mg/ed

week 1-4 Anadrol 125mg/ed

week 3-5 Tren ace 150mg/ed

Second one:

week 1-2 Sust 250mg 2ml/ed

week 1-2 Tren E 300mg/ed

week 1-2 dbol 100mg/ed

week 2-4 Test Prop 200mg/ed

week 2-4 Winstrol 150mg/ed

Thanks for reply!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Defaced said:


> Hi to everyone, Iam new to this board, So i would like to introduce myself a little bit, Iam 23 years old guy from czech republic,198cm,98kg about 10%bodyfat i suppose, I started lifting since i was 15, on AS since 18, I have few cycles under my belt. Test E+dbol, Sust, tren E, methyldrost. halotestin , Tren ace prop winny. But i like whole idea of Blast and cruise but Iam not realy sure about dosage, how high dosage i can run etc. my highest dosage was 750mg/sust wk 600mg tren. Iam just asking for few examples of blast cycle for newbie.
> 
> I was thinking about some1 like this:
> 
> ...


 Cycle 2 sust250 (2ml)ed so you mean 500mg ed??

Cycles look fine to me as blasts, could do with more testE and sust.

Cycle1

1-3: TestE 3-4g ew

1-3: Deca 1.4g ew

1-3: Drol 150-300mg ed

4-6: Tren ac 1g ew

4-6: winstrol 150mg ed

1-6 full dose ai.

1-6 caber 1mg e3d

Cycle2

1-3 Sust: 4g ew

1-3 TrenE: 2g ew

1-3: dbol 100mg ed

4-6: 1rip blend 4ml ed

1-6 full dose ai ed

1-6 caber 1mg e3d

And 1000iu hcg ew for both cycles.

(Just ideas)

I think the shorter your shic the bigger your doses need to be, for example 1.7g testE for 2weeks isn't going to give you much bang.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Cycle 2 sust250 (2ml)ed so you mean 500mg ed??
> 
> Cycles look fine to me as blasts, could do with more testE and sust.
> 
> ...


them kind of dosages at 23 mate? i woulda thought hed get more out of a normal dose and just extend the blast periods to 12 weeks


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> them kind of dosages at 23 mate? i woulda thought hed get more out of a normal dose and just extend the blast periods to 12 weeks


Yeh I agree but he askd about blasts not if he should lol? Or maybe he did? I just scanned his post as I'm busy atm lol


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Thx alot for reply  Ye its 500mg/ed, I will up the test dosage little bit. I would like to try this because my last cycle was like 16 week , sust 750mg/wk 500mg/tren e wk, methyldrost+halotestin, and since like week 10 i felt its waste of time, gains dramaticly droped. Thats why i would like to try these short cycles.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Defaced said:


> I am just asking for few examples of blast cycle for newbie.
> 
> Thanks for reply!


There is no blast example for a newbie, its a very advanced form of cycling its not for newbie's. If its low dose then its not a blast(shic).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Defaced said:


> Thx alot for reply  Ye its 500mg/ed, I will up the test dosage little bit. I would like to try this because my last cycle was like 16 week , sust 750mg/wk 500mg/tren e wk, methyldrost+halotestin, and since like week 10 i felt its waste of time, gains dramaticly droped. Thats why i would like to try these short cycles.


Also a blast isn't just big aas doses is big calorie intake with advanced training. Aas doses is just 1/3 of the blast, if the food and draining doesn't meat the intensity or volume then the aas doses are just a waste and you won't gain anymore than you would from a normal cycle, you will just have the mass unwanted side effects.

On a blast 7000-10,000calories per day is seen as normal, as is training high intensity high volume training sessions as much as 5-7times per week even twice per day. Its not for the average joe if you can't keep up. That's why a true blast is normally 4-6weeks long because physically and mentally people can't handle longer then that, if you can then your not going hard enough.


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Thx for answers, I go for this one Cycle1, I will just replace drol with m1T

1-3: TestE 3-4g ew

1-3: Deca 1.4g ew

1-3: Drol 150-300mg ed

4-6: Tren ac 1g ew

4-6: winstrol 150mg ed

1-6 full dose ai.

1-6 caber 1mg e3d

1. I have couple more questions: Is is possible to go back to normal cyckling (longer cyckles, lower dosage) after like one year of blast/cruise or body will get addicted to higher dosage ?

2. 10 000 calories is alot, Do you use weight gainers while blasting? and how should diet looks like on cruise cycle? Thx for answers!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Defaced said:


> Thx for answers, I go for this one Cycle1, I will just replace drol with m1T
> 
> 1-3: TestE 3-4g ew
> 
> ...


ghrp6 is great for getting the cal in mate, you eat just about anything lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

U weight gainers or anything just aslong as the cals are in. And yes you can return to normal cycles but b&c(****) is suposed to be. Behond normal cycling as its more advanced. Your doing it the other way around, sort of like running before you can walk..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Ill give it a try soon, bought everything already 25kg serious mass from ON 1250kcal/dose, lot of food. That amount of oil i have to pin daily is crazy :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

25kg serious mass from ON

u sound serious about this

gl


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Defaced said:


> Ill give it a try soon, bought everything already 25kg serious mass from ON 1250kcal/dose, lot of food. That amount of oil i have to pin daily is crazy :laugh:


mate you dont want to do this at 23 ? You know i thought the same as you but seriously stick to normal cycling if your not absolutely SURE YOU WANT TO COMPETE. Cause this is a competative level stuff.


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Actually ye i would like to prepare for competion next year. It will be last year in my age category.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Defaced said:


> Actually ye i would like to prepare for competion next year. It will be last year in my age category.


Then i would extend the blast to 8- 10 weeks & only use long esters my 2 cents .


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

And dosage for 10 weeks?, thx for advice!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Defaced said:


> And dosage for 10 weeks?, thx for advice!


10 weeks about 2,5 - 3 grams of gear a week.

Like 2 gram test & 1 gram Tren or 2gram test & 2 gram Tren for 8-10 weeks or more you choose the amount but big enough to be a blast.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd get some ghrp6 also to increase your appetite you will need as many calories as physically possible everyday for aslong as your 'on', and big aas doses can blunt it severly in some cases, also vitB12 has an ok effect on appetite for most.


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Ye got some b12 1000iu/amp on my hand, Is it good like this 1000iu/eod for 4 weeks then 4 weeks off? Never used it before.


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok cycle will look like this : Week 1-8 Sustanon 2g/wk

Week 1-8 Tren E 1g/wk

Week 1-4 m1t 20/30/30/40

Week 6-8 winstrol 150mg/ed

anastrazol 0,5mg eod

parlodel(bromocrip.) 1 daily(depends on sides)

vitamin b12 1000iu eod

milk thistle

after that cruise on test E 250mg/wk and then only short ester cycles till competion.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Defaced said:


> Ok cycle will look like this : Week 1-8 Sustanon 2g/wk
> 
> Week 1-8 Tren E 1g/wk
> 
> ...


Looks decent


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

How many mcg is in it? Iv got 2000mcg/ml and 500mcg/ml.

I have 2000mcg e3d.

Don't need to cycle it I don't think? Iv not here that before..


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Its 1000mcg/ml  got 500 IU jintropin would be my first experience ever with hmg, insuline would be actually pretty decent too but iam such a pussy to use that. **** whole cycle with hmg cost like 2 week expensive holiday for whole family but **** that :laugh:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Op are you going to make a log to show us your results?


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

I have everything ready for cycle but i have to wait on TRT for atleast 12 weeks, because my blood tests are not ready  its only 2 weeks since my last cycle with halotestin, drol, so my liver values still not in some normal range. After that i will create log and update you daily + before after photos. :cool2:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You mean hgh not hmg?


----------

